# Canon layoffs



## cep500 (Dec 4, 2013)

Heard unfortunate news that a good friend and very capable marketing rep for Canon USA was recently laid off. Did Canon do a larger round of layoffs, and if so, why? Or was this just a "spot" reduction of people.

Between this and the lack of DSLR product coming out of Canon right now, I'm feeling less than enthused about this company's direction.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2013)

Sad news. I'm sorry for your friend.

Welcome to cr.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 4, 2013)

I´m sorry about your friend, but I have seen nothing in the news about layoffs. If Canon was cutting staff of any significance, they would issue a press release. I have not been able to find one.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 4, 2013)

cep500 said:


> Heard unfortunate news that a good friend and very capable marketing rep for Canon USA was recently laid off. Did Canon do a larger round of layoffs, and if so, why? Or was this just a "spot" reduction of people.
> 
> Between this and the lack of DSLR product coming out of Canon right now, I'm feeling less than enthused about this company's direction.



The good news is that despite sales being down for all camera companies, there are no big layoffs being announced. To me, that suggest Canon is protecting most of their people in anticipation of market improvements.

What do you mean by "lack of DSLR product coming out of Canon"? I'm not aware of product shortages.


----------



## zlatko (Dec 4, 2013)

cep500 said:


> Between this and the lack of DSLR product coming out of Canon right now, I'm feeling less than enthused about this company's direction.


There are eleven DSLRs in the current product line, including the 1DX, 5D3, 6D, 70D and SL1. With the current price reductions and rebates, many of them are at new low prices.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 4, 2013)

All Camera makers are having reduced sales volume and reduced profit. I'd expect some cost cutting to be going on. Its sad to have it happening any time, but its even worse at Christmas time. The company where I worked used to have layoffs every October or early November. They never admitted it, but we all knew that it was due to all the paid holidays between Thanksgiving and new year., usually about 9 paid days off.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 4, 2013)

No one wants to see anyone lose their job. But, it would be impossible to extrapolate anything from this information. An internet search of layoffs and Canon comes up pretty much empty.

There are legal requirements for notification of mass layoffs in the U.S., so I imagine that we would be reading about it if large layoffs were being implemented.

From what I have heard, Japanese companies used to loathe laying off people. I don't know if that is the case anymore as they are forced to compete in a world that has generally become much more ruthless with less loyalty on the side of both employer and employee.

Sadly, as well, layoffs do not necessarily signify that a company is in trouble. In fact, it can be an indication that a company is taking aggressive steps to control costs and adapt to market changes. You don't mention what division your friend worked in. The office products division has struggled in recent years due to the recession, but from their most recent reports, it sounds like they are rebounding. I am sure anyone associated with consumer cameras at any company could be in jeopardy due to the worldwide collapse of the point and shoot market.

It's unfortunate that this has happened to someone close to you, but there isn't enough information there to make any guesses about what it might mean.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 4, 2013)

Thinking about this for a few more minutes and just wanted to add this thought.

On this forum, we often discuss spending hundreds or even thousands of dollars as though it means nothing. I'm often amazed at the number of people here who have the means to spend vast sums of money on camera equipment.

Probably a majority of the discussions on this forum revolve around whining about how our expensive toys aren't good enough and how Canon isn't producing products fast enough for our liking. 

I think a topic like this is genuinely helpful and should be humbling to all of us. We should all reflect on how fortunate we are in comparison to the majority of people across the globe.

[/soapbox]


----------



## Woody (Dec 5, 2013)

unfocused said:


> We should all reflect on how fortunate we are in comparison to the majority of people across the globe.



+1 for above statement

However, I find it odd that someone will bother to make his first post in a CanonRumors forum to talk about a (*SINGULAR*) "friend" who got laid off by Canon. Don't u think so?...


----------



## pj1974 (Dec 5, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Thinking about this for a few more minutes and just wanted to add this thought.
> 
> On this forum, we often discuss spending hundreds or even thousands of dollars as though it means nothing. I'm often amazed at the number of people here who have the means to spend vast sums of money on camera equipment.
> 
> ...



+1

I have seen there are many financially well-off people on this forum, (including myself) who _can afford_ to spend large volumes of money on camedar gear - sometimes just as a 'hobby'. Some people (here and elsewhere) DO actually spend huge amounts money, others spend less.

As I spent a decade working with, and living in a moderately poor country (Romania) - that impacted my worldview and spending patterns (I was already quite frugal). I try to balance giving to others, spending on necessities, and a little for 'life's luxuries' (eg camera gear). 

Because I have seen people frozen to death, people in real hunger and need - and have many connections around the world - I'm humbled to think of others before myself. At the same time I enjoy photography, and do indeed thank God for the ability & resources to take photos and enjoy this hobby.

Cheers, unfocused for your post - and also for the OP (cep 500) - hope your friend will find alternative employment. Canon seem to be making a lot of careful decisions about business strategy, still I'm sad for your / his loss.

Regards

Paul


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 5, 2013)

Seeing as CEP500 hasn't come back, and it was his first post anyway, it's more than likely the guy wasn't working as well as management hoped he would, and they gave him his marching orders.
If it's just the one guy being layed off, it happens all the time.

I ran a company of over 600 employees, and I can tell you that sometimes, it was like a revolving door.
So many people come in with fantastic resumes, and after a few months, you discover it was all fairy tales.........

I'm not saying that was what cep's friend did, but in business, people move on or get moved on.
It's the way of the world.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 5, 2013)

unfocused said:


> From what I have heard, Japanese companies used to loathe laying off people. I don't know if that is the case anymore as they are forced to compete in a world that has generally become much more ruthless with less loyalty on the side of both employer and employee.



I remember once upon a time when magic was still in the world, IBM never laid off anyone, ever (well, unless for criminal activity and such of course) - changing their policy marked a change in global enterprise behavior.

I guess the Canon personnel in the US or EU don't have rock solid jobs anyway, globalization means global marketing and support with big warehouses shipping the products in ridiculously short times so less local stores are required. The one solid job might be as a technician because things always break.

Btw I always bash Canon marketing, but I wouldn't blame this on the op's friend because the big and bad decisions would be taken in Japan :-o

Last not least, maybe this is in connection with the EOS M2 not being marketed in the US, maybe Canon is really trying to cut back on local marketing and distribution costs?


----------



## GaryJ (Dec 5, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Thinking about this for a few more minutes and just wanted to add this thought.
> 
> On this forum, we often discuss spending hundreds or even thousands of dollars as though it means nothing. I'm often amazed at the number of people here who have the means to spend vast sums of money on camera equipment.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 5, 2013)

pj1974 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking about this for a few more minutes and just wanted to add this thought.
> ...


+1


----------



## Eldar (Dec 5, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> pj1974 said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...


Being one of the privileged geeks, with more equipment than I need, I can only agree. I also would like to draw your attention to Dolina´s posting regarding the situation in the Philippines. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=294.msg343400#msg343400

We who live privileged lives should show our solidarity and contribute in situations like this.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 6, 2013)

You got it right Paul! Keep up the good work.

Jack


----------

